# Why did we build our solution on top of FreeBSD?



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 7, 2017)

Synergy Sky


----------



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 13, 2017)

A more accurate title would be * Why we built our solution on top of FreeBSD*

It's an article describing why they chose FreeBSD over CentOS for their VoIP appliance.

Guess English is a second or third language for the article writer due to the grammar and spelling.

A decent article overall, and an interesting look into the thought process that goes into choosing an OS for a new project.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 14, 2017)

phoenix said:


> A more accurate title would be * Why we built our solution on top of FreeBSD*
> 
> It's an article describing why they chose FreeBSD over CentOS for their VoIP appliance.
> 
> ...




Still not sure what his app does and where the value is?
Hmmm


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks to the glorious SystemD that kind of mind opening should happen more and more often. 

azathoth

Apparently they sell some kind of conference call (with some analytics capabilities) for enterprises.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 15, 2017)

azathoth said:


> Still not sure what his app does and where the value is?
> Hmmm



It's an analytics/stats/reporting tool for VoIP systems. Every call through a VoIP server generates a CDR entry with a tonne of information about the call. But not all VoIP setups include fancy, detailed reporting. From the sounds of things, this fills the gap for those systems.


----------

